# Double batch braumeister clone design



## Aydos (30/3/16)

Hello all,

I am looking at building a double batch setup of a braumeister clone but I am struggling to find pots that are suitable for the task. There are a fair few pots on the market that have a thick sandwich base but I don't feel that these would be a suitable option for building a malt pipe /kettle option.

It seems like the only options for a double batch size are to use handy imports pots or living styles pots, has anyone else had any luck with other suppliers that don't charge a fortune for large pot options.

I'll update more info a little later, need to go back to work

Cheers

Aydos


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/3/16)

100L CB pot and either a custom malt, or G&G will sell you the 50L malt pipe if you want to cheat a little.

MB


----------



## Aydos (30/3/16)

That's actually not a bad point going with the 100L, honestly I didn't even think to try that pot as I though it would have been a lot wider in diameter. That's pretty much the size that I am chasing as the malt pipes I've been looking into getting are 40cm Diameter so they will fit well with 30 mm either side to fit the element and pick up tube into. 

Has anyone got a listing of any other pots that are easily accessible to get?

Also I have gotten a couple of quotes for elements in brisbane and they all seem to be upwards of $150 for a custom bent up 4800w element that runs around the inside edge of the base of the pot. Has anyone had any luck with a company other than helio and cynebar in brisbane?

Cheers

Aydos


----------



## m3taL (30/3/16)

I just got a double ring 380mm round 4000w element from Romar Elements in Melbourne for $130 very happy with the unit.

Iv build mine as a single batch in a Keggle and using the 20l BM Malt Pipe. If i was to build a double batch one i would use a 100l pot and the 50L Malt pipe.


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/3/16)

I'm off the pc for a bit so I can't link. There are pics of my system on here somewhere. I found the 450mm main kettle fine with a 350mm dia MP though I do have 2x 2400w ring elements around the outside of it. I have one MP @350 (total height) the other is around 570. The small one does standard doubles (9/10kg malt). The big pipe well I have never maxed it out but tripples and so far a double at 1070. Note I use 2 elements because a standard socket (circuit ) is rated for 2400w. So I just plug into 2 different power points I know are on different breakers. Yes SWMBO has stopped brew day flicking on the kettle. But she is only a girl and will eventually learn. (Flame suit firmly secured)

MB


----------



## Aydos (31/3/16)

I'm going to go with a 4800w immersion element so that it is easier to clean at the end of brew days, can someone see a problem with doing something like this?


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/3/16)

You will need a dedicated 20amp circuit. If you are or have a close friend who is an electrician no probs otherwise get quotes before you commit.


----------



## Aydos (31/3/16)

I've already got a 20 amp plug ready to go in the brewery


----------



## Aydos (31/3/16)

Can anyone see any potential problems with using an immersion heating element? I'm thinking it will be better as it will be far easier to clean, less holes in the pot for potential leaks, possibly get a better whirlpool due to less turbulence caused inside the pot with the element removed.

Does anyone believe it could potentially cause other issues? 

The minimum boil height will still be the height of where the coils start as the drop down will be dead so that it doesn't boil dry.


----------



## Kingy (31/3/16)

The craftbrewer 100litres are good for the price and because they are narrow its good for evaporation rates and head volume above the grain bed when mashing but they don't stock them anymore and they said they had no interest in the near future in ordering more when I spoke to them. It's a shame really they've had good reviews.


----------



## Aydos (31/3/16)

Looks like I'll just go with the 82L pots off eBay then, there isn't really any other options for single layer pots


----------



## pist (5/4/16)

The 100L pot is still listed on the CB website, id say they have just run out of stock for now. Ive got one of those, and glad i went the 100L over the 80. Plenty of head room for boiling and can do full volume double biab in it. Great pots for the price, highly recommend

Edit, sorry half asleep just re read your post kingy. Damn shame they are top pots for the money


----------



## Brewhart (18/4/16)

Cheeky Peak have 100l single base SS pots..


----------



## lael (18/4/16)

aydos said:


> Can anyone see any potential problems with using an immersion heating element? I'm thinking it will be better as it will be far easier to clean, less holes in the pot for potential leaks, possibly get a better whirlpool due to less turbulence caused inside the pot with the element removed.
> 
> Does anyone believe it could potentially cause other issues?
> 
> The minimum boil height will still be the height of where the coils start as the drop down will be dead so that it doesn't boil dry.



The only 'problem' is that the active heating lengths are generally very short for immersion elements - which means high heat density. Which means potential to caramalise wort unintentionally or to scorch the wort on the element surface and prove problematic to remove. Most of the designs you'll see on here aim to have a long run of exposed element to reduce the watt density to below 30W/Square Inch of surface area. The radius of the heating element itself also affects this measurement (ie: 8mm diameter has less surface area than a 10mm diameter).


----------



## lael (18/4/16)

m3taL said:


> I just got a double ring 380mm round 4000w element from Romar Elements in Melbourne for $130 very happy with the unit.
> 
> Iv build mine as a single batch in a Keggle and using the 20l BM Malt Pipe. If i was to build a double batch one i would use a 100l pot and the 50L Malt pipe.


The only problem with the Braumeister malt pipes is they are designed for Low/Mid gravity brewing. With an internal 'malt pipe' you are somewhat restricted in choices - I would recommend going with a larger malt pipe - which forces larger low gravity batches, and allows you to do the fun high gravity RIS / Quadruppel / Tripel range beers. The extra cost of grain to bulk out a larger low OG beer is a few dollars and if you don't use it because you want to brew to a keg size or similar you can freeze it for starters or just ditch it.


----------



## Aydos (21/4/16)

I should have some pots made up by this weekend to start the process, I have gone with 3 different malt pipe sizes to hopefully accommodate for all different gravities and batch sizes


----------



## Aydos (24/4/16)

Some photos of the progress I have made in making up the pots so far. Next up is getting it all welded together. I'm not sure on the top of the pot being straight like it is as I wasn't able to get the top edge folded as I was rolling it up. Hopefully it holds its shape well enough that it doesn't need something extra.


----------



## Aydos (24/4/16)

Does anyone in brisbane have some etching gear so I can put some measurements inside of the main pot?


----------



## Exile (24/4/16)

aydos said:


> Does anyone in brisbane have some etching gear so I can put some measurements inside of the main pot?


You could do this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36nIC0z1R4A


----------

